# C02 splitter connection?



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

How do I hook this splitter (from the Aquatic-Store) 









to this regulator (Milwaukee)??









I'm assuming I need parts - what would they be?

Thanks.


----------



## BobAlston (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, you might ask the store where you bought the splitter. Basically you want to place it at the top of the bubble counter - where the airline hose is now connected. YOu need to find out what kind of threads are on both ends and get the necessary adapters. Be sure to take both parts with you to the store. Suggest you go to a Home Depot type store or plumbing supply.

Bob Alston


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey i'm using the same bubble counter with controller.Simply using a wrench unscrew the the valve right under the bubble counter,then fasten the splitter.Looks like you are using airline tubing..you might change that to co2 tubing and when installing use the white thread tape so you will have no leaks.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the tips.  
Really, I need to remove the bubble counter? I thought I read somewhere before that if you do that, it will void your warranty.... It could have been a different brand, though.

Would that mean that I should add a new bubble counter at each tank, or just count from the reactor?


----------



## paul236313 (Jul 23, 2004)

The splitter gives you that option to use it for both tanks.Yes you would need another bubble counter especially if you want to regulate the amount of co2 for each aquarium


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

JanS said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> Really, I need to remove the bubble counter? I thought I read somewhere before that if you do that, it will void your warranty.... It could have been a different brand, though.
> 
> Would that mean that I should add a new bubble counter at each tank, or just count from the reactor?


What you need to do is remove the entire needle valve/bubble counter assembly from the solenoid. Apply some teflon tape to the threads of the new splitter and screw it into the solenoid. And, yes, it probably will void your warranty.

You should be able to remove the bubble counter from the old, single needle valve assemble and attach it to one of the two new needle valves. The bubble counter on my JBJ regulator cracked so I ended up making a DIY one out of a 1liter soda bottle. A simple and cheap way to add a second bubble counter to your setup.


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

You could probably remove the male connection on the splitter, then thread that onto the top of the bubble counter. My 6-way splitter is connected to the top of my bubble counter in this way.

Or... go to local store that sells fittings, and see if they have something that would work better, like a 90-deg F-F connector. The threads are pretty standard (forget actual size).


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

You need to remove the whole needle valve and put the manifold in its place. You then connect a bubble counter to each line connection on the manifold. The manifold gives you two needle valves, so you need two bubble counters. The manifold is made by JBJ lighting. They sell separate bubblecounters as well. There is one problem. Milwaukee says you should not remove the needlevalve from their regulator. With the JBJ regulator it is no problem.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Makes me glad I assembled my own CO2 system.


----------

